# Looking for a cool puzzle or two to buy



## shaun413 (Jul 23, 2011)

i want to find something like a square 1. please post ideas!


----------



## sa11297 (Jul 23, 2011)

square 2 3x3x4 3x3x5 3x3x7


----------



## shaun413 (Jul 23, 2011)

there is a square 2? ok anymore ideas?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 23, 2011)

shaun413 said:


> *I* want to find something like a square 1. *P*lease post ideas!



Lrn2capitalize. anyway, the best SQ1 is probably the new MF8 ball core one. I don't know what other puzzles you have so it's hard to recommend. But if you have some cash get something cool like a Gear Cube.


----------



## Hershey (Jul 23, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> *Lrn2*capitalize.


 
Learn to spell please? That meme is so annoying...

To the OP: there are a few puzzles mentioned here: http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Other_Puzzles


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 23, 2011)

shaun413 said:


> there is a square 2?


 
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.CubeTwist_SQ_2_Magic_Cube_White_-31567




Hershey said:


> Learn to spell please? That meme is so annoying...


 
Lrn2internet :tu


----------



## Hershey (Jul 23, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Lrn2internet :tu


 


Read comment below:


Hershey said:


> That meme is so annoying...


----------



## shaun413 (Jul 23, 2011)

i only have 3 by 3s and a 4by4.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 23, 2011)

shaun413 said:


> i only have 3 by 3s and a 4by4.


 
:O You need a 5x5


----------



## shaun413 (Jul 23, 2011)

i have no interest in that, im looking for some exotic puzzles. maybe something you solve and the there's a hidden container inside?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 23, 2011)

Pyraminx, Skewb, and a Megaminx.


----------



## shaun413 (Jul 23, 2011)

what brands for each of those?


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 23, 2011)

QJ Pyraminx, Mf8 Megaminx


----------



## shaun413 (Jul 23, 2011)

im looking to buy a couple puzzles for around 30 dollars usd


----------



## Hershey (Jul 23, 2011)

Oskar van Deventer makes many cool and weird puzzles: http://www.youtube.com/user/OskarPuzzle




shaun413 said:


> maybe something you solve and the there's a hidden container inside?


 
Maybe the Gift Cube?


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 23, 2011)

DaYan Corner Turning Octahedron.


----------



## pappas (Jul 23, 2011)

Megaminx! Its something I rarely practise but when I do its always really enjoyable.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 23, 2011)

shaun413 said:


> i have no interest in that, im looking for some exotic puzzles. maybe something you solve and the there's a hidden container inside?


 
depends on how much money you want to spend. read up on this? http://www.isisadventure.co.uk/isis-puzzle.php


----------



## shaun413 (Jul 23, 2011)

shaun413 said:


> im looking to buy a couple puzzles for around 30 dollars usd


 this is what i want to spend


----------



## shaun413 (Jul 23, 2011)

cubetwist vs mf8 for a square 1?


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 23, 2011)

Try something new like the mosaic cube =D


----------



## shaun413 (Jul 23, 2011)

ill look into that, but what brand for the square one?


----------



## sa11297 (Jul 23, 2011)

shaun413 said:


> ill look into that, but what brand for the square one?


 
mf8


----------



## shaun413 (Jul 23, 2011)

ok any other cool puzzles i could get?


----------



## Shamankian (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry for kinda hijacking, but do anyone knows more puzzles kinda like the isis adventure, but without all the gimmick? The puzzles themselves seem pretty cool, and my birthday is coming up, so... anyone?


----------



## MatthewY (Jul 23, 2011)

Super Square-1


----------



## shaun413 (Jul 23, 2011)

im looking into getting a megamix, pyramix, and square one. but what is this syper square one and what is a pyramorophinx


----------



## E3cubestore (Jul 23, 2011)

The super square-1 is basically a four-layered Square-1. A super square-1 is to a square-1 what a 3x3x4 is to a 3x3x2. Get the idea?

There are many, many cool puzzles you can get. Gear cube, master skewb, skewb, my website just got one that I think is really cool. It's a void 2x2x2 sphere. 

We also sell some other cool products that you might want to consider, like the LanLan skewb Diamond and QJ Skewb Ultimate. There is tons of different products that have been mass-produced in China.

Check Lightake.com too, they sell lots of different products for a good price, although their shipping is quite slow.


----------



## emolover (Jul 23, 2011)

Professor pyraminx, Gigaminx, Teraminx, Mosaic cube, Dayan gem 1 2 and 3. 

Pricey but excellent cubes.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 23, 2011)

shaun413 said:


> im looking into getting a megamix, pyramix, and square one. but what is this syper square one and what is a pyramorophinx


 
Not to be rude or anything, but there is this thing called google. It conveniently lets you search for stuff on your own very easily.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 23, 2011)

shaun413 said:


> i have no interest in that, im looking for some exotic puzzles. maybe something you solve and the there's a hidden container inside?


 
what you need is a pros.... uh adult entertainer 
but srsly you should just get like a 2x2 or 5x5 and up if you dont already have them. But my all means you can go ahead and buy cubes like skewb, pyraminx and megaminx, sq1 etc


----------



## shaun413 (Jul 23, 2011)

what brand 2 by 2, skewb magaminx , and s1 would you reccomend? i want to spend 30 maybe 40 dollars.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 23, 2011)

You might want to go check out TwistyPuzzles (it's another forum). There are lots of neat puzzles for sale there.


----------



## shaun413 (Jul 23, 2011)

so waht brands?


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 23, 2011)

shaun413 said:


> so waht brands?


 
2x2: Lanlan or V-Cube
Megaminx: MF8 V2
Square-1: MF8 V2
Skewb: No clue


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 23, 2011)

LanLan 2x2, Mf8 Megaminx, Mf8 Square-1

EDIT: Ninja'd -.-'


----------



## shaun413 (Jul 23, 2011)

pyraminx? or are they no good?


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 23, 2011)

QJ Pyraminx, as I told you earlier in this thread.


----------



## Hershey (Jul 23, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Twisty_Puzzles


----------



## Shamankian (Jul 23, 2011)

No one knows Isis-like puzzles? Like metal objects with secret chambers? I don't really mind the price (unless it's just plain stupid).


----------



## adragast (Jul 24, 2011)

I personally got this puzzle: http://hknowstore.com/locale/en-US/...e&itemid=a98c9293-1b42-4360-8ab8-d097cce7c086
Had never heard of it before and find it cool.


----------

